# Just saw my favorite "True" story on the outdoor channel



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I get sooooooo tired of all the Hollywood that goes on with the hunting shows. Tonight on Elk Cronicles, they were hunting Elk with stick bows. The guy finally connected with one at the end and they never recovered it. He had hit it too far forward and too high. I was relieved to finally here and see some honesty. There are more animals not recovered than one would ever believe and it was awesome to finally see the honesty on film instead of on the editing room floor.
They usually try to show all the fluff and make you think that every animal that gets hit anywhere with an arrow ends up dead and if that didn't happen for you then you are a crappy hunter.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i remember seeing one of Tred Barta wounding an elk and that is still the only hunting show i have ever seen where they did not recover the animal. if only we were half as perfect as all them :roll:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw the program also but disagree with the shot placement BS. I think it probably had more to do with the fact that the broadhead had only two blades and didn't pass through. One more blade and a complete pass through may have been the extra edge he needed. At least 1/3 of the arrow was still sticking out plugging the entry hole when he ran off and they didn't make any attempt to stop or slow him down with a cow call. That bull IMO "WILL" die, it's just a matter of time. Great show overall though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The ONLY thing I don't like about this "honesty" is that it had to be a trad bow. Yes Trad guys loose critters too. But shooting a trad bow is NOT an excuse for shooting poorly and making a bad shot. Just for once I'd like to see some truth in the compound world. "Well he was not going to get any closer and with light fading fast on my last day, I ranged him at 93 yards, pulled back, settled and released. The shot looked good for a moment but then my heart sank as he took a step while my arrow was in flight and I ended up hitting him bad. We looked all day the next day but never recovered him". I wonder how many of these type stories end up on the cutting room floor. :?:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Tex, this guy appeared to be very good with his ancient equipment. The bull was right on him but I was surprised he waited for the second opening. Maybe he waited for the cameraman or something. The first would have put him broadside but as he came to the second the bull bolted and the archer hit him on the move slightly quartered away. I still think the shot placement was good, just not enough cutting area. I know there are alot of people out there that like a two bladed broadhead but odds are in time you take a chance of slipping between vitals. I would have liked to see them film the search but thats show biz I guess. Just my .02 worth.

E22h, I hope you didn't take my placement BS personally as I was referring to the excuse they gave us. Skeet.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Skeet, I take nothing personal. (most of the time) I never saw where it hit. My eyes are old and getting bad. I did notice that the bull was moving and kind of rapidly. He was following it through and doing a nice job of that. I felt that as he followed through, the bull made a slight hesitation and stop as he let go all the while doing a follow through and was still moving with anticipation when the bull had actually stopped.That would definately cause it to hit forward. I have seen animals hit in the low neck or trunk forward. There is nothing but muscle there and would most likely not kill him. That is obviously my oppinion.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

E22h, it hit just behind the front leg, looked like it may have gone in just above the heart but below and forward of the lungs, added the angle it may have piled up against the opposite shoulder. I'm with ya on the reality thing, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My favorite is you can clearly see they hit the animal to far back, but when they use the McKenzie shot placement dot it hit perfectly. :lol:


----------



## cubicle (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a good friend who used to be in the hunting video business. Back in the early 90's he used to shoot for Golden Eagle on their pro team and had been ranked in the top 10 in the world. Anyway...I've hunted with him quite a few times, but he lives in Virginia so we don't get together too much anymore, but we talk once a month or so. Anyway...He is hands down the best hunter I have ever known. I've seen dozens of his videos and been on a few of his hunts with him. 

He and I have had extensive conversations with him about the industry. He said that there is quite a bit of grift in the industry. You need to be especially wary of any recovery that's made at night. He knows of guys who have taken barrels and covered them with elk hides and laid a mounted rack in front of it, or have taken another animal that somebody else killed and posed it as their own. 

Granted he was really in this business 15 years ago, so things might be much different now. The editing capabilities with digital cameras are so much greater. He did say it wasn't as big a deal with Whitetail hunts because many of them are filmed in fenced enclosures and well trained blood dogs are often on hand to find the animals.

He did say that there are many honest operators out there who film quality fair chase hunts as well, but in general if something seems funny it usually is.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just watched the show in question tonight. He clearly hit that bull in "no-mans-land" to high and a little too forward. I know a kid that hit a deer last year in the exact same spot. Never found it.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

skeet1, do you honestly think a multiblade broadhead will out penetrate a two blade in most scenarios? I have shot ALOT of critters with both mutliple and two blade heads and I will tell you this I ALWAYS got more penetration from the two blade heads in the same scenarios and shot placement! Now saying that DEAD was DEAD if you hit'em where it counts it does not matter how many blades!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

My first post referred to two blades and penetration, both possibly being contributors to a lost animal. "Two blades" in that the third may have connected with a vital and "Pentration" being that placement may have obscured a pass through, neither having to do with the other. I think your right on track with the surface area but keep in mind that a third blade can releive shaft surface area friction by opening up the canal.


----------

